# Green Terror Info



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so I'm just looking for some basic information about how to go about raising a handful of these guys - last fall my LFS gave me one about 1" big and I had him for about a month before my salvini's killed him. I've since gotten a new 55 tank with just a pair of convicts in it but plan on moving the convicts to a 20gallon long and letting them do their thing in there.

I'm basically wondering what size tank I should get so I can have a handful of these guys grow out and than eventually I'll probably end up with one or two (hopefully a pair) and let them have their own tank. I really like the gold saums but I know Rapps has some white saums available so I might go with them if I can't find any of the gold ones in my area (i know the white ones are rare). Is a 55 with just them and some Giant Danio's going to be big enough, and if so, for how long? Should I look into getting a 75 gallon in the meantime and building a stand or something for it?


----------



## Ilovecichlids82 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your purchase (GT's are among the most beautiful and interactive Cichlids available). As for tank size, you will definitely want to go with a 75G if you are looking to keep a pair together (males can be really rough on females in anything smaller than a 75G). As for a 55G, I am currently housing a 3" male w/ a bristelnose pleco. I feel that a 55G is fine for a single GT, assuming that the tank has excellent filtration and water quality. Though GT's can get up to 10-12", 8-9" is more typical (and this takes quite some time). You will certainly hear from people who disagree with me, but I wouldn't be hesitant to keep one in a 55G (unless it eventually passes the 10" mark). As always, if you can afford/have space for a 75G I would suggest you go with it.

I feed mine a variety of pellets, krill, algae wafers, etc, and he has grown very well over the past month (close to an inch or so). Some people claim that they are prone to internal parasites, but I feel that good tank maintenance and water quality will lower the potential for this.

As for agression and attitude. At only 3", mine is starting to flare his gills and charge the glass if I get to close to the tank. I've heard that once they hit 5-6" they can be verry aggressive towards tankmates.

Good luck!


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

thank you for the input - I will definitely want to get a 75 gallon but I'm asking if 55 is big enough for them when they are only 1-3"... currently I have a 55 gallon housing one salvini female (i'm about to put in a few juveniles from a different 55) and the old 55 is where the green terrors would go to grow out. I have a 20Long housing a pair of younger convicts. I just want a tank to grow them out and see which ones pair off and which ones are growing the best before I choose my favorite one...


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

no Green Terror experts or owners have any input?


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

All i can tell you is at times they get very aggressive. Although depending on the individual fish of course.. Umm, 55 gallon is fine for a handful of them maybe 5... but after they get to like 3 inches they will start pairing off probably.. and also.. The more colorful out of the gate, better chances of being a male.. females are more drab and usually will rock 2 solid vertical .white lines down the side of their black spot down the side. After they pair off though, get rid of the others.. and prolly look into getting them a bigger take in time... a pair of those fish need a 6ft tank minimum as they are gettin older


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry, busy week. A 55gal will be ok for a while if you are looking for a pair. You are going to run into trouble when the males hit about the 3-4'' mark. I suggest keeping them to this point to judge wether the beauty is worth the trouble for the males. 55gal tend to have a relativly small footprint and the alpha male will patrol the tank and chase/charge anything that is roughly terror shaped. Catfish, plecos, and most barbs are usually pretty safe. If you have a mild mannered male, expect to see just a little chase from time to time with the other terrors. Possibly a nip here and there. Maybe there is a perfectly behaved male out there *I have not seen it* An aggressive male will challenge and attack any fish (sometimes including females) and possibly kill them. Once you have your male picked out, remove the other males, keep a few females. Females will grow much slower compared to the males and their colors take a little more time to fill in. There (like in many species of heavily interbred fish from pet stores) can be genetic defects, like stunting of growth or fin deformities that will take time to come into full view. Next problem, breeding. They should at this point (2.5-4in) be pairing off and laying eggs. This will highten aggression further. You may have to decide on a female more quickly than you would like. You have a *low* chance of the male pairing up with one female and leaving the others alone. One of two things usually happens. The pair turns hyper aggressive and attacks all other fish in the tank (terror shaped, non cichlid tankemates may take a couple hits, but usually figure out they need to keep their distance), or the male mates with every female and you end up hundreds of fry and terror females fighting and tripping over eachother to defend their young. remember these fish can live for over ten years, so it is a bit of a commitment. Ok, so say you figured out your pair. The 55gal should be ok to house them for a year, maybe a little more. Male at that point should be around 6-7in and female will probaly be around 4in. That would be the point that i would start shopping for a new tank to prevent stunting their growth. I suggest at least a 90gal for a full grown pair, couple plecos, some large catfish or loaches, maybe some barbs or possibly silver dollers if you get a mild mannered male. Would not suggest live plants, as terrors tend to "redecorate". Also, unless you have a pretty hardy conscience and don't mind sucking up the eggs, Id let the fry grow out a bit. Female wont usually lay eggs again until fry are about 3/4in and the young can usually pick off the eggs and wigglers pretty easily. That way, you can see the amazing parenting behavior and nature can do your dirty work and you can keep the population down. Once the young are about 1-2in (before sexual maturity) sell them off to your LFS and start the cycle over. So say you started with 6-8, 1.5in terrors in your 55gal, you got 12-18 months to figure out your pair and put them in a larger tank. And I know that white saums are rare, but IMO i think that that the only thing that can compliment the stunning shades of green and shimmering blues of a full grown male, is fire-like orange that tips their fins. Not the pale white.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

wow thank you guys for the input - very helpful. I think I'm going to dedicate a 55 to a handful of em and watch em grow out and than go from there. I was very disappointed when my one little guy got killed but he was in a tank with sal's that were quite a bit bigger than him and I'm guessing they ganged up on him.

I won't be making the same mistake again and will be looking for a 75 in the meantime. Maybe even a 125...


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

bump for an update: just got 6 of these guys I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

Im excited for you. It will be fun


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

GTWilly said:


> Im excited for you. It will be fun


GT Willy - I am in the process of getting either a 75 or 90 gallon for them for later, but am confused as to why you'd recommend the 90 since it's the same footprint as the 75 just has four more inches up top, right?

Also, do they prefer sand over gravel? I have some natural colored gravel that I could go with or just PFS. Do you have any pictures or anything you'd recommend for aquascaping besides no live plants? I think some driftwood would be great since they like softer water...

Right now, they're going to be going into a 55 with two small female salvini's and one thoricythis aureum, and a bunch of baby convicts that will hopefully get eaten before I have to cull them. How should I get this setup? I plan on trying to do an all female setup eventually with female convicts, sal's, and GT. We'll see what happens. But I would like some recommendations for tank setup, thanks.


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

90 because that top 4in or so can be a nice area for surface dwelling tank mates, or increase the buffer zone for other tank mates. GTs spend most of there time middle to bottom and that extra space can be utilized by other fish. They aren't the cleanest fish in the world so roomies can help with uneaten food, algea, fry, etc. I prefer gravel, because it stacks easier. GTs will spend a lot of time rearranging and making little bowls, and walls in the gravel and it is pretty cool watching them set up there little areas. I find that darker gravel contrasts well with green terrors and brings out more color. Careful on what kind of driftwood you get. Anything cave-like, or very concealing and you may find that your fish will only come out to eat. In order for them to get more people friendly i lightly plant the bottom and put a couple, relatively open cover items. I got this roman pillar piece, L shaped, I think its ugly, but the fish love it. It is open enough to see the fish but helps them feel secure. Some of the longer, fork shapped driftwood, sticking it into the gravel so you have a teepee shape work well. All in all, It is up to you how you want to set it up, these fish have different personalities, so you may have to play with it a little. But like I said, you will most likely have better luck going easy on the cover.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

do you have any pictures of your setup?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

There's a pic of the gravel I got - good or no?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

mine likes sand better and to mee it looks better and its easy to clean


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

montellp said:


> mine likes sand better and to mee it looks better and its easy to clean


do you have any pictures of your setup and fish?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

yes sir
male gt








male jd and his female








male fire mouth








bigger female jd








75 gallon long


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a single 6" female in a 55, and yes, you can keep juvies and grow them out in a 55, but once they get any size to them, a 55 should house only 1. Hence one of the reasons I only got a female, is she shouldnt out grow a 55 if kept by herself. I also agree with the substrate. They love sand, and the pebbles might not be an ideal substrate for GT's. Also, a single salvini can take out a decent size GT because of their ambush style, and they are so quick. Not a good combination for slower moving cichlids. I would put my money on them in most situations.

Art


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

MontellP - what's your filtration and light setup? Is there glass over the tank? It looks good.

Ya I'm trying to find something or waiting for a $1/gallon sale and building a stand for 75/90


----------

